# SPS mit c auslesen



## Speedy3311 (24 August 2005)

Hallo,
Meine frage ist ob schon mal jemand ein Visualisierungsprogramm mit VisualC geschrieben hat das die Daten direkt aus der SPS ausliest und man z.B auch einen gesetzten Merker für ein Makrostart nutz. Oder wie kann ich ohne grösseren aufwand Daten aus der SPS Visualisieren und nutzen????


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal hier vorbei ist auch für C, damit kannst Du kostenlos auf die S7 zugreifen für lau, http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4149


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 August 2005)

Speedy3311 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Meine frage ist ob schon mal jemand ein Visualisierungsprogramm mit VisualC geschrieben hat das die Daten direkt aus der SPS ausliest und man z.B auch einen gesetzten Merker für ein Makrostart nutz. Oder wie kann ich ohne grösseren aufwand Daten aus der SPS Visualisieren und nutzen????



Hallo,

für die SPS-Kommunikation benötigen Sie eine entsprechende 
Kommunikations-Bibliothek. Die Bibliotheken ermöglichen Ihnen 
das Lesen und Schreiben von S7-Daten ohne dass das S7-Programm
angepasst werden muss, der Zugriff erfolgt so wie auch mit der S7-
Programmiersoftware, die Steuerung erkennt da keinen Unterschied. 


Neben dem oben erwähnten Libnodave (open source) gibt es auch 
verschiedene kommerzielle Angebote:

Unsere Lösung: ACCON-AGLink 
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm 

Download (auch mit VB-Beispielen) 
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm 

Andere bekannte Lösungen: 
Siemens (Prodave) 
MHJ (ComDrv) 
Traeger (PC-S7-link ?) 

Mit VisualC müssten alle Bibliotheken verwendbar sein.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

